# LE Bulls



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Some cool bulls off the Manti. Starting to see more of these guys show up now. Setup 4 more cams down there this weekend.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Trying to get these pictures to attach...


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

gorgeous bulls. hope you get one!


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

saweeeet!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Showed these pics to my grandfather who has the early rifle tag, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

That last pic is a nice bull!


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Nuice bulls!


----------

